# My garage-oldschool Rockford/ADS



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I found some oldies but goodies while cleaning out the shed the other day. I couldn't think of a better place to display 20+ year old babies


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I cut my teeth on the punch 75 and 150.....those are in great shape, definitely display material.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Any one have a non working OEQ-1 they want to get rid of?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to keep these in the bedroom... Wall art...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow...no way my wife would let me put that out on the wall in plain site......


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

crnacnac said:


> I found some oldies but goodies while cleaning out the shed the other day. I couldn't think of a better place to display 20+ year old babies


Good job on the photoshop.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Good job on the photoshop.


What photoshop?

What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Just incase anyone thought this was a photoshop:


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

can i have it?


----------

